# Urgent Help Needed



## Guest (Jun 16, 2006)

Bought 2 Parrot Cichlids 2 months ago, from day 1 fish started rubbing themselves against hard objects. Now and again white risidue would appear on gills and fins but would always go away after a day.

Four days ago stopped eating, white residue got much worse, went to local shop where I bought fish and they said fish have got Fungus and me to use Melafix.
Into third day of treatment and fifth day without food and white residue getting worse. They stay stationary in tank all day but seem to be getting no worse in them selves. Eyes seem to be cloudy:help: 

Water conditions are very good

PLEASE PLEASE ANY HELP WOULD BE VERY GRATEFUL


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

The picture still isn't showing.

What does the white stuff look like? Does it look like grains of salt? Or does it look like fungus? They might have mis-diagnosed it. 
What size tank are they in? What are the parameters (to some people, good water conditions is 1ppm Ammonia, lol)?

Why are you not feeding them?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

MelaFix isn't FOR fungus. PIMAfix is for fungus.
Actually, it's not all that great for it, either. Get some Jungle fizzy tablets from WalMart, called Fungus Clear, and add a 1/2 teaspoon of salt per gallon of tank water.


----------

